# babyhawk or toddler hawk?



## omelette (Jul 20, 2006)

I just placed an order yesterday with Babyhawk for a Toddler hawk but now I'm questioning whether that is the way to go or if I should switch my order and go with a baby hawk.
My son is 8mos, 22lbs and long. He will often sleep in the carrier and sometimes just likes to snuggle in while I putter around. I'm guessing I'll be carrying him for a while. I noticed on the site it said the toddle hawk is only for babes over 18mos, why is this?
If you've used either carrier pls give your input - baby or toddler hawk?


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

I haven't tried a ToddlerHawk yet, but here's a picture of my 18 month old in a BabyHawk:

http://shopzerberts.com/images/BH-Bu...yKisses01b.jpg

She wasn't super tall, but not petite either. I think she was pretty average for her age, so a ToddlerHawk may be too big for your little one. Maybe someone who has tried a ToddlerHawk will weigh in though.


----------



## omelette (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting a pic.
You're right it might be a big long for him. Off to email Babyhawk to see if they can change my order.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I wouldn't change your order, but that's just me. The toddlerhawk is the same size as the babyhawk, except 3 inches taller, Since the waistband on babyhawks is straight you could easily roll the bottom of the carrier to make the carrier body shorter if you find it too tall right now. If you really don't want to deal with rolling up the bottom of the carrier though then maybe get the bayhawk.


----------



## omelette (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElaynesMom* 
I wouldn't change your order, but that's just me. The toddlerhawk is the same size as the babyhawk, except 3 inches taller, Since the waistband on babyhawks is straight you could easily roll the bottom of the carrier to make the carrier body shorter if you find it too tall right now. If you really don't want to deal with rolling up the bottom of the carrier though then maybe get the bayhawk.

Does rolling up the bottom make it extra bulky around the waist?
I can't decide. I want him to be able to sleep in it and right now in the beco if he falls asleep I need to support his head if I don't have the hood with me so I would love something that I don't need to use my hand to support his sleeping head. Who knew ordering would be so difficult.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Since the waist isn't padded I don't think it would be too bulky when rolled up. I know your lo is only 8 months old, but they grow so quickly that I think you'll get more use out of it if you get the toddlerhawk, especially if he continues to be a long baby. With the toddlerhawk there won't be any worry about it supporting his head, and tbh, I don't find the toddlerhawk that big, the top of the headrest only came up to my 2.5 yo neck, and she is only 34.5 inches. It definitely wouldn't support her head at all at this point.

Maybe talk to the girls at Babyhawk if you are still unsure though, I know it's a lot of money to spend.


----------



## da-tamsta (May 31, 2010)

I have a toddlerhawk. You can roll the bottom part of it and it will be fine, IMHO. I did that for my DS when I first got it. I love love love my TH and use it to this day with my 45 lb (!) just turned 3 year old. I think you made an excellent choice.


----------



## jmslee123 (Jun 15, 2010)

My children are so long,I wonder if it would be wisest to get Toddler Hawk and roll if toddlerhawk needed.The is the same size as babyhawk three inches higher size of the baby because Hawks is that you can easily scroll down to the carrier body smaller carrier if you are too high now.You right will scroll the bottom of it and it will be fine.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Just roll the bottom. Yds outgrew the BabyHawk before his 1st birthday because he was long. I wish I'd bought the Toddlerhawk to begin with. We got very little use out the Toddlerhawk because once he could walk he refused to be worn for any length of time.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree that you can roll the bottom no problem if you find the TH too long. I have a BH and haven't had any issues with it size wise and my dd is now 3.5 years old and about 30 pounds. As she got older, she didn't need the support for her neck/head and never fell asleep in the carrier once she was over a year old. So I say that a BH or TH will work just fine. I will also add that once they get heavier, the non-padded waist of a BH/TH can get quite uncomfortable. I recently purchased the Cat Bird Baby Support Belt for use with my BH and it works amazingly well! I am so pleased that I can get many more years of life out of my BH! Here are some action shots:

The Belt: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/...2169679e0e.jpg
Back Carry: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/...6e9349ed66.jpg


----------

